# A townhouse patio garden



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

I plan on taking "before" and "after" photos...

We're blessed to have a place to have a container garden..yeah!! and so we have:

1. storage bins
2. Miracle grow garden soil
3. cinder blocks
4. Quikcrete
5. T-posts
6. chicken wire
7. Yukon Gold seed potatoes


The patio has brick on three sides with open space facing the common ground. We will put cinder blocks on each corner of open space and one in the middle, pour Quikcrete in them and set a "T" post in each...then stretch the chicken wire across the space, keeping OPC (other people's children) , pets and feral cats out of the containers 

I'm very excited..!!!!!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I cut up my potatoes last night and put them in the tub that I plan on growing them in. You got to start somewhere and you got to start with what you have. 

Looking forward to seeing those pictures.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan. You could grow sweet smelling peas on the wire to give additional privacy and sweet smells.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I also can't wait for the pics!

Seems like a potato year--I'm trying them for the first time this year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Elkhound..

whatever happened with those potatoes that you planted last Summer?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bostonlesley said:


> Hey Elkhound..
> 
> whatever happened with those potatoes that you planted last Summer?



you talking about the ones in mulch?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

I guess so ..LOL..I recall you saying that you'd come across some potato "seeds" out of season and were planting them ...I THINK in August..last year.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bostonlesley said:


> I guess so ..LOL..I recall you saying that you'd come across some potato "seeds" out of season and were planting them ...I THINK in August..last year.



you made me think....lol....yes i remember now....i couldnt find any certified seed taters as they are seasonal...but i found a few store sprouted ones and used them..i planted a 50ft row but it was a bust...it got hot and dry in fall.


i think i will buy enough to plant a row or two of late taters and keep in fridge till time...probably red pontiac


you should try kennebec....they make the best french fries and mashed taters ever..

i have grown several varieties of taters....kennebec and red pontiac does the best here so far of the ones i have tried.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Lesley, if you can find some BIG hanging baskets, you might consider planting some sweet potatoes in them. The vines look nice and you'll have something sweet for baking or casseroles come the Fall.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Only got room for one variety, so we're gonna plant Yukon Gold this time. They keep better than reds, I think.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one of my experiments last year had planted taters in a back to eden type bed.i covered them with about 6-8 inches of chips.they grew fine and produced softball size potatoes but the wood chips had a white mycillium growing it and when i harvested a few to eat i could smell that mycillium and it transferred into the potatoe....after frying i could taste it like the chips smelt to me. i just left them and come cooler weather of fall the deer dug big holes and ate them.that bed had holes the diameter of 55gallon drum where the deer searched for the potatoes.there was no acorn crop here this fall/winter.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey, Leslie! If you decide to do some sweet potatoes, I can run past the Cuban store and grab a couple for you! I hear that variety looks beautiful!

Mon


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Container garden inspiration!
You can have lots of fun in a small space!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Last year I bought corn seed specially developed for containers. If you buy specific seed for your containers you could have a wonderful and varied garden.

Just think, hardly any weeds too. LOL


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Echo, you have a picture finally... Guess what, I went to the home show in Roseburg and talked with the forest service peeps on making sure my property in fire proof as much as it can be in the forest but you know what I mean. One of the gals knew you and I told her next time she sees or talks to you to say hello from Cindilu in Roseburg soon to be Chiloquin. Boy those girls sure know their stuff and I learned a lot about fire safety. Rock and grass, lots of grass.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

No planting anything today...freezing rain, snow now.3-5 inches predicted..drat!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

cindilu said:


> Echo, you have a picture finally... Guess what, I went to the home show in Roseburg and talked with the forest service peeps on making sure my property in fire proof as much as it can be in the forest but you know what I mean. One of the gals knew you and I told her next time she sees or talks to you to say hello from Cindilu in Roseburg soon to be Chiloquin. Boy those girls sure know their stuff and I learned a lot about fire safety. Rock and grass, lots of grass.


Some picture. Hard to take one with my Kindle del. Kinda looking sideways but oh well. 

Glad you got some good info. Did they have any books about fire resistant plants from OSU? If not I do along with noxious weeds in Klamath County.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Got my tomatoes out from under the florescent's and out to the patio this weekend.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Echoesechos said:


> Some picture. Hard to take one with my Kindle del. Kinda looking sideways but oh well.
> 
> Glad you got some good info. Did they have any books about fire resistant plants from OSU? If not I do along with noxious weeds in Klamath County.


I took as much materials as they would let me have. It explains how to plant and make a fire proof barrier as much as can be done etc. Loved the sand box fire led light thingy they used for the booth. Put it into real time etc of what to expect for fires, kinda scary really. I am curious about the noxious weeds for that area.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

cindilu said:


> I took as much materials as they would let me have. It explains how to plant and make a fire proof barrier as much as can be done etc. Loved the sand box fire led light thingy they used for the booth. Put it into real time etc of what to expect for fires, kinda scary really. I am curious about the noxious weeds for that area.


PM your address and I will mail you a copy. It's a little booklet but has beautiful pictures for positive identification.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

bostonlesley said:


> I plan on taking "before" and "after" photos...
> 
> We're blessed to have a place to have a container garden..yeah!! and so we have:
> 
> ...


If interested in the patio corn. It was Burpee and it's called On Deck Hybrid.... 9 seeds per 24" container. Says 61-63 days....


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see the before and after pics!


.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Good luck with the patio container garden. I do the same thing and the first year I had tons of tomatoes and no peppers hardly. Last year, mucho peppers and no tomatoes..ugh.

Watering system to be developed as I either overwatered the tomatoes or underwatered them..and I did not have very good luck with the tomatoes that were marked for container gardening. I had better luck with old fashioned tomatoes.

Herbs are good too, my garlic did not do too well, it went to seed? and then rotted in the planter. Maybe I need better/different soil as I used potting soil, maybe I need more sand in it?

Anyway it will keep you busy and on the look out for all sorts of containers!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I originally started growing veggies in containers out of desperation. I plant rabbit-prone edibles in laundry baskets, hanging baskets and plastic milk crates, and put them out of their reach. 

The laundry baskets and the milk crates are lined with durable Weed Control Landscape Fabric, and filled with my favorite homemade organic potting soil. The "fabric" holds the soil in, while allowing drainage of water. I hang the hanging baskets over the crates and baskets for double-duty watering.

Although I finally beat the rabbit problem with a super-duper, no-fail rabbit proof garden fence, I reuse the works to have a "kitchen garden" closer to the door than the main garden. It is so convenient to reach out and pluck fresh salad fixings, green onions and herbs at the spur of the moment.

Bonus: This setup (black crates, black fabric) is perfect for spring and fall salad gardens. The dark color helps to warm the soil. In the summer, I bunch the crates together to create a cooling, insulating effect on the soil. (The sides that are exposed to the sun contain the heat-lovers.)

The crates I used look like the ones in this pic from Google Images:


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Willow, I love your artistic arrangement with the rocks among the plants in the corner garden. 

What kind of soil/fertilizer do you use? Your plants are flourishing!



.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

CajunSunshine said:


> Willow, I love your artistic arrangement with the rocks among the plants in the corner garden.
> 
> What kind of soil/fertilizer do you use? Your plants are flourishing!
> 
> ...


Probably cow manure ! lol


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hope I don't have to Ship them !!! hehe


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Check out earthbuckets. They are self watering. Here is a youtube on how to make one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Dk1H-3YtD0 

I'm going to be making up a bunch of these for some of my more 'well seasoned' friends. They are up off the ground, so you don't have to bend. Just fill with water when they get low. Normally they are planted with some fertilizer dug into the top several inches. I use compost and call it good. In the desert folks normally cover the top of the container with plastic to prevent loss of moisture....just leaving a small opening around the stem of the plant.

If you use 5 gallon buckets there are discs/round trays with wheels on them that are used in industrial kitchens. These could be utilized to wheel plants in and out of the house if there is frost threatening.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've got a few of those trays with wheels that TM mentioned. I used them on my terrace in the condo. I'm using them now under the pots in the driveway. saves my back.although I learned to put a brick in front of them after one took off down the driveway and then down the street with me running after it. so many things you can use for growing containers. I used a few wash tubs. for potatoes, tom. etc. even the bag of soil itself. I had a bunch of stuff growing in bags all the way down the side of the house last year. stuff that don't grow deep roots. can't wait for the pics. Lesley! ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> I've got a few of those trays with wheels that TM mentioned. I used them on my terrace in the condo. I'm using them now under the pots in the driveway. saves my back.although I learned to put a brick in front of them after one took off down the driveway and then down the street with me running after it. so many things you can use for growing containers. I used a few wash tubs. for potatoes, tom. etc. even the bag of soil itself. I had a bunch of stuff growing in bags all the way down the side of the house last year. stuff that don't grow deep roots. can't wait for the pics. Lesley! ~Georgia.


Sorry for laughing but I would have loved to of seen that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

"Before".


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I Love before, and afters! looking forward to seeing the upcoming progress*!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am going to second what Tom said, I love the brick, you have a beautiful back drop for a awesome project. 

There are some brick back drops as well as ponds on my pinterest giving lots of cool ideas. 
http://www.pinterest.com/thechildsgarden/garden-dreams/

Looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Can't wait to see...


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'm gonna be watching this thread with great interest! This will be my first time for containner planting. Now that we have a big deck plus a ramp, I'll be able to get around easier.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Snow on the containers this morning...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm also looking forward to seeing what you do -- container gardens can be so beautiful, and I am sure yours will be spectacular!

Sorry for the delay due to snow.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

No delay, just a couple chilly strawberry plants...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't even have the pots out yet much less anything planted in them. big snow storm on the way. also high winds.i just came in from battening down the hatches. i'll probably get something in by may or so. ~Georgia


----------



## Wavertree (Dec 1, 2013)

When a Maritimer says it's going to be a big storm, then it's going to be a huge storm by anyone's elses standards.
Hunker down and stay safe. This weather is a bit ridiculous for late March.
We're supposed to feel the winds here in Ottawa too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Patio Garden Stage 1..

Bamboo poles stuck in quick crete-filled 1/2 cinder blocks and chicken wire..keep the bunnies, cats, dogs and OPC's (other people's children) off the patio..


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Potatoes in bins..planted 3/17/14 two of these


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Strawberries in WalMart bags in a pool with pea gravel


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Flower corner..oh fiddlesticks !!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Using my French easel as a mini green house..LOL..green beans, corn, tomatoes, kale, cukes...

We will have these in WalMart bags, and in pools with gravel as soon as it's warm enough to plant seedlings..
I saw the idea on YouTube..LOVE it !! The bags cost $0.50/each..3 bags of pea gravel at $5/bag and $8 for each pool..corn will have it's own pool with 6 bags...

Stage 2 will be adding the pools and plants, as well as herbs and flowering pretties...then we will also have lattice against the walls, and plant more veggies..stay tuned...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

looking good Lesley! I planted lettuce but have to replant. not bothering again until may. very cold and wet here today. ~Georgia.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Sweet corn, planted in a tuna can just 4 days ago....yeah! Soon to be in a WalMart bag , next to several others, sitting in a pool, and in full sun..love it !!!

Proves to me that city people could grow corn etc. on a fire escape or a small patio


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I just saw the kiddy pool idea on u-tube. Great idea and I already have a couple of those I didn't know what to do with. I'm guessing the gravel in the bottom keeps from having standing water and a mosquito breeding farm? I hope that's how it works, the mosquito issue was the only thing holding me back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Jaclynne said:


> I just saw the kiddy pool idea on u-tube. Great idea and I already have a couple of those I didn't know what to do with. I'm guessing the gravel in the bottom keeps from having standing water and a mosquito breeding farm? I hope that's how it works, the mosquito issue was the only thing holding me back.


YES !! Isn't that clever??? (happy dancing here)


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow Lesley! It's looking great and that pool idea and the Walmart bags is really cool!!! Keep up the good work - it is surprising how much food a person can grow in a small space!!!!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

And for insurance against mosquitoes, you can always sprinkle the BT granules in the pools....


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I stopped this evening to pick up some of those blue WM bags, they didn't have any. May have to find substitute.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Jaclynne said:


> I stopped this evening to pick up some of those blue WM bags, they didn't have any. May have to find substitute.


Our WalMart has tons of them..I'd be happy to pack up a bunch and mail them to you if you'd like


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'll check the next little town over, but I may have to take you up on that. Thanks!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Lesley, I snagged a stack of those bags from the Super One grocery. They are green, but that's good. Thanks for the offer! Now, I have to get busy, I don't know where I want them set up.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I love the bags idea. Would be a good way to plant things like strawberries and then transplant when I finally get to bring stuff over to my land.

PS, why do some of our names have forum supporter under the name?


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

cindilu said:


> I love the bags idea. Would be a good way to plant things like strawberries and then transplant when I finally get to bring stuff over to my land.
> 
> PS, why do some of our names have forum supporter under the name?


Throw that question over to admin...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Potatoes, corn, tomato seedlings, strawberries, various house plants now out for the Summer...inside there are cuke seedlings, sweet potatoes, kale, green beans and okra..not quite ready for the great outdoors...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

and more...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

and the far left corner...


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Taters are shooting up, corn is starting to take off, couple dozen tomato plants, few strawberries coming on... So far so good..


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

Keep an eye on those bags - they've not generally UV-resistant. I've had them disintegrate before. Doubling up helps as the inner layer is not exposed to sunlight.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Looking REALLY good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks great guys! I love how you planted stuff in the plastic coffee cans. I'm the recycle lady at work, and I get a steady supply of those!  I've also planted stuff in the 18 gallon totes, they work great. Wish I could find some in green. 
I want to try a project this year planting in pallets that I saw on Youtube. Steady supply of those too!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Leslie, did you get your pea gravel at Walmart? I need some too, but just haven't seen any. My kiddie pool cost about ten dollars. Walmart was the only place I found that had them! I realized tonight that I didn't have any strawberry plants....must rectify that tomorrow, and possibly get another pool too! 

I went to a thrift store today, and they had lots of Walmart type bags there. Bundled up 3 to 4 of them for 1.00


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes, pea gravel came from Wmart ... And pool, and the soil mix. Strawberries we picked up at Lowes.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE the flower pots that some people are making out of concrete cloth. Pictures of them are a little hard to find but there are some pictures near the bottom of this article:

http://www.hometalk.com/3792159/old-cloth-and-concrete-wash-flower-pots


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

That's cool Terri! I like the big one, especially. Was wondering how that might work for some kind of DIU almost free edging or bordering around a flower or garden bed. Maybe use rolled up newspapers rubber banded on each end, and then put your fabric/concrete wash on, and stand upright to dry? If you could add some paint in the mix to add a little color, that might be nice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

Terri said:


> I LOVE the flower pots that some people are making out of concrete cloth. Pictures of them are a little hard to find but there are some pictures near the bottom of this article:
> 
> http://www.hometalk.com/3792159/old-cloth-and-concrete-wash-flower-pots


Oh my goodness !! Just saw this....love it..must try it as soon as the docs let me putter around !!! GREAT POST Terri !!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

Patio garden phase 3...LOL


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Your garden looks better than my big one!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2014)

TxMex said:


> Your garden looks better than my big one!


Only because we actually have water here....


----------

